# AOSP Users - Best kernel?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Since having an SIII, I'm a little torn as to which kernel people are using (on aosp). From what I can tell, the only ones I'm really noticing on rootz and xda are lean, faux, or cm10's default kernel...unless I'm not looking hard enough.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I think kt747 is pretty popular too. I have been using lean kernel.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Kt kernel. Next version will have Wheatley.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome, just flashed. Soooooooooooo many governors I don't know where to start lol using pegasusq for now


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Faux
http://faux.androidro.ms/CM_Nightly/
AOKP packs it from source in their nightlies...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

i always go with the lean kernel...can always trust the stability of an imoseyon kernel!


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Anywhere to find the cm stock aosp kernel for USCC?



MistaWolfe said:


> Faux
> http://faux.androidro.ms/CM_Nightly/
> AOKP packs it from source in their nightlies...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Awesome, just flashed. Soooooooooooo many governors I don't know where to start lol using pegasusq for now


Is pegasusq available on stock GS3 variants? I was under the impression that, that governor was for their quad-core Exynos processors...


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Lean Kernel seems faster than KT to me. But I love KT's governor choices/features.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Kt kernel. Next version will have Wheatley.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Wheatley? What's that?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Wheatley? What's that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


It's a modified governor made by Ezekeel.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Awesome, just flashed. Soooooooooooo many governors I don't know where to start lol using pegasusq for now


i been using SIO \ SmartassV2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Is pegasusq available on stock GS3 variants? I was under the impression that, that governor was for their quad-core Exynos processors...


Yeah but I believe this was tweaked to work on our 2 cores. Went to bed with 92 last night and woke up with 88...pretty proud of that haha

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Lean kernel all the damn way.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I vote for whatever works best on your device. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Lean kernel always

sent from my aokp'd sg3


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I vote for whatever works best on your device.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Just wanted to get some opinions







the S III forum isn't nearly as jammed as the GNex was lol. So far this KT kernel is great...running 96mhz min when I'm playing music (screen off) and it hasn't stuttered once.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Just wanted to get some opinions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's not as busy which is actually kind of nice. Far easier to keep track of threads.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Since having an SIII, I'm a little torn as to which kernel people are using (on aosp). From what I can tell, the only ones I'm really noticing on rootz and xda are lean, faux, or cm10's default kernel...unless I'm not looking hard enough.


Which s3 do you have? I9300? Verizon. I can't see on tapatalk. I remember you from the gnex forum and I am guessing you have the Verizon version of s3. If you have the international version, siyah(I think) is really good and works with both cm10 and tw jellybean.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been reading all the hype about KT and decided to try it out with AOKP and I have to say that the battery life is pretty amazing. Great kernel. Gonna stick with it for a while instead of Lean


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

wingchun108tek said:


> I have been reading all the hype about KT and decided to try it out with AOKP and I have to say that the battery life is pretty amazing. Great kernel. Gonna stick with it for a while instead of Lean


I love KT. Tried LK again recently, and not that it's bad but I just prefer all the options that KT has. Gonna be experimenting with undervolting soon to try and really boost my battery life.


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

KT by a mile IMO. Im using deadline, on demand with a 10% more under volt then stock , 12xxmhz max 192, I think , min. Getting great battery life and performance on BAKED .

Tapped from i595 or xt913

Want free Dropbox space just click here»» http://db.tt/i1n50Uun


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> I love KT. Tried LK again recently, and not that it's bad but I just prefer all the options that KT has. Gonna be experimenting with undervolting soon to try and really boost my battery life.


Undervolting and I have never gotten along. I really don't notice a difference, and if I ever do notice anything, it's my phone freezing or giving me a sod because I undervolted too far

Edit: Don't wait to start another topic for this but it happened on a couple of roms (Official CM10 and AOKP). Alarm sound, and notification sounds do not go off...but ringtone is just fine. Fix?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Edit: Don't wait to start another topic for this but it happened on a couple of roms (Official CM10 and AOKP). Alarm sound, and notification sounds do not go off...but ringtone is just fine. Fix?


Go into somewhere that has will play the audio and bump the volume a few times. Its known, have to do on each flash (not reboot or anything else, just go in and bump the volume once or twice until you hear the tone then you're good) For example on the alarm clock go into your alarm, click on the notification tone, and then click on the one you want, then bump the volume a couple times while its playing the tone. That should fix it. Happens on all AOSP ROMs, has been for awhile now, believe its due to the open-source audio libs, and its a small issue (as long as you are aware of it, only takes 10 sec. to fix it) so I don't think its high on the priority list.

Regarding undervolting - I'm of the opinion most of its snake oil. You may eke out a bit of extra juice, but its not near the overall effect most people make it out to be. If you really want to save juice you need to cut down on the CPU cycle e.g. underclock it. It depends on if you are willing to take that performance hit or not.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Fixed it, thank god. I woke up 10 mins after my alarm went off yesterday but it was purely coincidental lol


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I been using KT since they released it... I played with frequencies to see what the fastest and most reliable is.. 1880 MHz put out a bench of 9300... any slower freq put out a lower score and any higher freq put out a lower score due to thermal throttling... love this kernel

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------

